# What is shellac based primer.



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

I never knew you could mix it.... if you buy flake, do you just measure it out and disolve it in alcohol?

I assume flake has an indefinate shelf life..... I don't use it often or in high volumes..... and would rather mix it rather then waste/have it go bad with time.

TIA

And by the way, I've used both amber/regular and white pigmented.

Is there any significant difference to white pigmented.... or is it just basically a tinted primer.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The shelf life is pretty much from time of mixing. Weigh the flakes for the amount of denatured alcohol you're using. If you think blushing due to humidity may be a problem, you can add a couple tablespoons of lacquer thinner per quart. BTW, shellac from flakes may need to be dewaxed.

BIN has a white tint in it for primer use. I think they may put something else in there as well to stabilize it, because I've had some pretty old BIN still seem to be OK to use as a primer, and others I've talked to have said the same.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mixing your own, here's a chart....http://www.shellac.net/PoundCutChart.html

I started out just pouring alcohol over the flakes and shaking in a Mason jar...it took way too long. (days)

Now, I use a dedicated coffee grinder, an old glue pot hot plate, a pan half full of water and a Mason jar with the alcohol. It goes 20 times faster.

Probably a lot of trouble to go through just for knots and stain control...I'd go with the pre-mixed stuff. But, for furniture or if you are refinishing antiques, it's handy as you can control color and viscosity.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> I've had some pretty old BIN still seem to be OK to use as a primer, and others I've talked to have said the same.


Ditto....if it still mixes up, I use it. Never had a problem.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Robie said:


> Mixing your own, here's a chart....http://www.shellac.net/PoundCutChart.html
> 
> I started out just pouring alcohol over the flakes and shaking in a Mason jar...it took way too long. (days)
> 
> ...


Awwe Robie.... where were you when I needed you on my last stain project? It took me three days to dissolve my flakes. :blink: I really didn't mind though. I let that process happen while I sanded and stained everything. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

CompleteW&D said:


> Awwe Robie.... where were you when I needed you on my last stain project? It took me three days to dissolve my flakes. :blink: I really didn't mind though. I let that process happen while I sanded and stained everything.
> 
> :thumbup:


I was right here...well, I was in the basement.:laughing:

I can get a batch ready for use in a couple of hours with the described method.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Is there any significant difference to white pigmented.... or is it just basically a tinted primer.


It's just tinted shellac. Generally shellac is tinted with dye. When I want to tint it, I use the Transtint dyes I buy at Rockler.

http://www.rockler.com/transtintreg-dyes


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

CompleteW&D said:


> It's just tinted shellac. Generally shellac is tinted with dye. When I want to tint it, I use the Transtint dyes I buy at Rockler.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/transtintreg-dyes


Transtint is what I use...great stuff. I usually lay down a coat of shellac or lacquer, then mix the Transtint with just clear solvent (alcohol or lacquer thinner) and spray. It allows me to tweak the color/shade without too much build-up of finish.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

Robie said:


> Transtint is what I use...great stuff. I usually lay down a coat of shellac or lacquer, then mix the Transtint with just clear solvent (alcohol or lacquer thinner) and spray. It allows me to tweak the color/shade without too much build-up of finish.


Yeah, but when I stain, I'm doing it for me so I'm just a hack DIY'er. I don't have any fancy/schmancy spray equipment or booth. 

But, I agree.... those dyes are GREAT.

On another note.... the OP starts a thread, we get a nice lively conversation going without getting off topic.... and he's no where to be seen. Hopefully, he's just busy.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

CompleteW&D said:


> Awwe Robie.... where were you when I needed you on my last stain project? It took me three days to dissolve my flakes. :blink: I really didn't mind though. I let that process happen while I sanded and stained everything.
> 
> :thumbup:


Crock pots are wonderful things, and cheap at Salvation Army.


----------



## jacselee (Mar 5, 2014)

CompleteW&D said:


> Yeah, but when I stain, I'm doing it for me so I'm just a hack DIY'er. I don't have any fancy/schmancy spray equipment or booth.
> 
> But, I agree.... those dyes are GREAT.
> 
> On another note.... the OP starts a thread, we get a nice lively conversation going without getting off topic.... and he's no where to be seen. Hopefully, he's just busy.


No I read all of your posts. Lol. Great conversations! Now I know more about shellac than I wanted to know :laughing:


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

jacselee said:


> No I read all of your posts. Lol. Great conversations! Now I know more about shellac than I wanted to know :laughing:


Well good.... glad you dropped back into the thread. A lot of times it seems, someone will start a thread and we'll get a great dialog going and they (the OP) vanish, never to be seen again. :blink:

Once you start using shellac, I think you'll like it. It's so versatile and plays nice with practically any other product. There is a bit of a learning curve in using it, especially as you start to add multiple coats as the next coat always dissolves the previous coats. But, once you have a feel for using it, it's GREAT.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

jacselee said:


> No I read all of your posts. Lol. Great conversations! Now I know more about shellac than I wanted to know :laughing:


You're welcome.:jester:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Jac,

If you're getting bleed through, the wood probably isn't covered with the clear coat any more. Shellac would be your best bet, as it dries super quick. 

It's an old school material, used on antique furniture. It's not used on furniture any more because water, from cups, or alcohol in perfumes will ruin it. But as a blocker, it's great.

In another thread of yours, I suggested you get a small can and use disposable foam brushes. Spray is expensive and not a good choice for trim around windows. I use sprays for spot priming walls in apts. etc.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone see the new synthetic shellac finishes? Zinsser and Sherwin Williams have it. It's dry times seem to have slowed when you compare to real shellac.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

My SW rep has told me end of April b4 I see it here at least...no info on Zinsser


----------

